# Fire TV Streaming Stick



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

I notice there are several apps on device that can sent data from your IOS device to your HD TV via Fire TV...

any recommendations on which one to buy

I don't want to spend upwards of $8 and not have it work...


----------



## kldrnvildnmo (Oct 30, 2015)

This looks really exciting, I just bought the basic one.


----------

